# Colorado Home with Acreage, Irrigation, and Mountain Views



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

You won't find anything better in the area at the price of $209,900.

We purchased our home in October 2011, however a recent transfer is forcing us to sell and relocate. We would possibly be open to a trade within 1 hour commuting time to Springfield, MO.

The house is situated so that the back faces the road and the front is then provided with a wonderful panoramic view of the mountains. This home has a Penrose, CO address. We are 25 minutes to Fort Carson Gate 1, 30 minutes to Colorado Springs, 25 minutes to Pueblo, 15 minutes to Canon City or Florence. The home is ideally located to be able to commute to surrounding areas for employment or marketing of products, but also just a quick drive to be "lost in the wilderness" or make a run on the ski slopes.

About the property:
Large bi-level, built more to resemble a two story- over 2600 finished square feet
4 large bedrooms with the possibility of easily adding two more
3 full bathrooms
Beautiful double-door entry off of a huge deck for entertaining with a 3 sided mountain view
Nice sized kitchen with breakfast area
Dining room, living room with floor to ceiling brick fireplace
Family room with beautiful full wall stone fireplace
Massive recreation room, could easily be split into bedrooms if they were needed
Large craft room, office, or bedroom
All living areas have big windows, office, laundry, etc
Large 2 car attached garage, with 220 service
All newer appliances- double oven stove, side by side refrigerator, steam dishwasher, front load steam washer and dryer- can be negotiable

5 acres with 5 shares of irrigation, which are all current and ready for this Spring
All irrigation pipe is included in the sale, along with 3 valves- set up can be completed by two people in under an hour, and the valves allow one person to easily adjust water flow-- no moving pipes and losing time and water!
3 sided livestock shed
Metal barn with electric and full concrete floors- split into an enclosed workshop and hay storage
Oversized two car carport, enclosed on three sides with a full concrete pad
Large storage shed
Raised bed garden
Apple trees
Easily accessible water from the house or the barnyard, all freeze proof

The roof was new in October 2011
The deck is brand new from March 2012
Large portion of the fencing was installed in March 2013
All new beautiful, heavy, high quality laminate wood floors were installed through the main living areas in Summer 2012
The upstairs consists of kitchen, dining, living, 3 bedrooms, and 2 full bathrooms- it has been completely remodeled and updated, with only a small amount of finish work still being completed.
The downstairs consists of large family room, bedroom, large craftroom/office, full size laundry, full bathroom, and massive recreation room. The preliminary updates are started, but it really does not need much more than paint.

This home could easily be turned into a multi-generational home, or even multi-family, if that was your desire. The upstairs and downstairs are connected by the beautiful entry way with deck and garage access. The craft room/office is plumbed and has the electric available to be converted into a second kitchen. The recreation room can very easily be divided into 2 very large bedrooms, if needed.

The financials:
We purchased the home for $235,000 in October 2011 and the appraisal came in substantially higher.
In the last two years, approximately $20,000 has been invested into renovations and updates.
We would like to sell by owner for $209,900 in order to save commission fees and make a speedy sale. If you have a buyer's agent, fees may be negotiated.


----------

